# recipe help



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Augason farms has canceled my favorite soup ever. The cheese potato soup. That stuff was wonderful. Anyone have any good recipes? I like simple not fancy.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

As someone who loves to cook, I would help you, except I have never had anything by them, let alone their soup.

I am assuming it is a dehydrated soup? Have you tried other dehydrated soups from the store, such as Bear Creek?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I haven't tried them yet. I take this stuff camping because it was good and just add water. Very convenient.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

They seem to be in all the grocery stores around here. A pouch just needs 8 cups of water. There are several flavor options. I think they make for an excellent prep. I have some, but have not eaten any yet. I think I should!

http://www.bearcreekcountrykitchens.com/where-to-buy.php


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don`t have anything in survival foods except dry milk ,chocolate and dry potatoes so I can`t help there but and only in the winters here in Miami I make a potato cheese soup from one of my old books ,this one here is the same, is a crock pot dish from Betty Crocker's, very simple . 
Slow-Cooker Cheesy Potato Soup
http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...ato-soup/9a278ca4-42b0-4259-8941-5805d9aacb7f


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> As someone who loves to cook, I would help you, except I have never had anything by them, let alone their soup.
> 
> I am assuming it is a dehydrated soup? Have you tried other dehydrated soups from the store, such as Bear Creek?


My favorite...Cheddar Broccoli. Best price at Big LOts stores.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a recipe that I have used. I got it from a former assistant of mine. I haven't made it in years because once I make it, I want to eat it all. There is a lot of sodium in the soup packet.


4 cups peeled & cubed potatoes
1 cup diced celery
1 quart chicken broth 
1 cup water
1 package Home Style Vegetable Soup (Mrs. Grass) (check out the sodium in this!)
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
2 to 3 cups milk
8 ounces Velveeta cheese or grated cheddar cheese

In a kettle, combine the vegetables and broth. Cook to boiling, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes or until the vegetables are tender. 

In a separate pan, melt the butter. Blend the flour, some salt and pepper and milk. Cook until it thickens, stirring constantly. Add this to the potato mixture. Heat to a slight boil. 

When serving, garnish with cheese and parsley.

Optional--add brocolli and shredded carrots to the vegetables.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Cheese Potato Soup Dry Mix
1 3/4 c instant mashed potato flakes
1 1/2 c dry milk powder
6 chicken bouillon cubes
2 tsp dried minced onion
1 tsp dried parsley
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp thyme
1/8 tsp turmeric
1 1/2 tsp seasoning salt
1/4 cup cheese powder

To eat: put 1/2 cup soup mix in a bowl. Add 1 cup of boiling water and stir.

Bear Creek products are also pretty decent. I also get the best prices for them at Big Lots. Usually $3 a pouch.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Cheese Potato Soup Dry Mix
> 1 3/4 c instant mashed potato flakes
> 1 1/2 c dry milk powder
> 6 chicken bouillon cubes
> ...


That one sounds good. Our little grocery store and walmart don't sell Bear Creek stuff. Maybe next time I drive to the "big city" I'll check and see what Big Lots has. I was so upset this morning over this for some reason. My husband was laughing at me. They discontinued all their hot chocolate too. What kind of idiot does that in the middle of winter. Fortunately I have a decent recipe for that one.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I make my hot chocolate mix, too, like you do.
1 cup sifted dry milk
1 cup powdered sugar
1/2 cup sifted cocoa
I add dehydrated marshmallows to it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> I make my hot chocolate mix, too, like you do.
> 1 cup sifted dry milk
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 1/2 cup sifted cocoa
> I add dehydrated marshmallows to it.


I forgo the marshmallows. I normally use Hersheys special dark cocoa. A touch of vanilla rum is good too.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I love the Bear Creek soups. We use the soup as a base and then add to it. I like the potato soup, but my favorite is the minestrone with ground beef and Italian sausage added. Sometimes, we also add whatever veggies we may have left over. We make it a little thicker, so it is closer to stew than soup, and it makes several meals for us. Add a little homemade bread and it is heavenly!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

If I see any of the Bear Creek I'll pick it up try.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes I used dry potato and chicken broth and by adding veg and some meat I have a quick meal , I try to stay away from to much salt or chemicals with dry mix soups but for a quick meal in a shtf moment I used soup cubes .


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Sometimes I used dry potato and chicken broth and by adding veg and some meat I have a quick meal , I try to stay away from *to much salt* or chemicals with dry mix soups but for a quick meal in a shtf moment I used soup cubes .


So many things have way too much salt in them. The instant soup packages, like some of the Knorr dehydrated soup packages, are just crazy high in sodium.

I think we have been so conditioned to consume food that is overly salty.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Am boiling two whole chickens that I just bought for $3 a piece. Will save the broth in the fridge for my 13 bean soup with chicken and green chili for tomorrow night. Beans are soaking, and they'll go in the crock pot with the chicken broth tomorrow. Didn't add any salt. But will add lots of garlic.
Was shopping at our Kroger's brand store today and they had Bear Creek on sale for $3 a pouch. Picked up 3 minestrone.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Am boiling two whole chickens that I just bought for $3 a piece. Will save the broth in the fridge for my 13 bean soup with chicken and green chili for tomorrow night. Beans are soaking, and they'll go in the crock pot with the chicken broth tomorrow. Didn't add any salt. But will add lots of garlic.
> Was shopping at our Kroger's brand store today and they had Bear Creek on sale for $3 a pouch. Picked up 3 minestrone.


We quit soaking beans. I keep a jar of dry beans out of the garden for planting then can the rest. We don't usually stick to a meal plan so hubby never got beans because they take time and planning to make. Now we just pop open a jar of plain canned beans and add whatever he wants to it. Much easier and faster.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I store a lot of canned beans that I use day to day. Last time I was in Kansas, I picked up 3 bags of the dried 13 bean soup bags for about a buck a piece at the Amish discount store. So...I made a soup with it last week with kielbasa and bratwurst in it. Tomorrow morning it'll go in the crock pot for a chicken green chili soup. I've dehydrated a lot of cooked beans, too, to make them "instant". Those are fast. These bags were just cheap.


----------

